# Gaggia Classic 1998 - good or bad move



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm quite new to posting to this forum but i have read quite a bit.

My (very average) Delonghi Icona packed up so i looked into getting a Gaggia Classic as a step up but read a lot about how the older Italian models were better quality machines. I ended up getting a 1998 model off someone on eBay for £60 which she said had been stored away in a box for a long time but is in good condition and when tested worked fine.

Does anyone have any advice on what I will need to look out for do? Is there a steam wand upgrade I should be getting?

Or am I just a total idiot for buying a nearly 20 year old machine?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

There are lots of mods....

But there are 2 that I highly recommend you do 1st.

1.. change the steam wand to the rancilio V1/v2

2.. replace the steam thermostat with a slightly higher version.



> Or am I just a total idiot for buying a nearly 20 year old machine?


No.. its a smart choice for smart peeps.


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

DaveP said:


> There are lots of mods....
> 
> But there are 2 that I highly recommend you do 1st.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Dave. Will look to do those once i've checked it works OK! Out of interest what is the issue with the steam thermostat?

I've also hear that the older models have aluminium boilers which can cause problems. What's the best way to check that?

Cheers.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> what is the issue with the steam thermostat?


None, lol

But ... the standard steam wands are a bit 'lacking', they do work but are 'lacking'.. and changing to a better wand benefits from a tad more steam pressure to get the milk spinning.

There is other way to increase the steam temperature by going down the pid route, but the stat method is a lot more cost effective.



> I've also hear that the older models have aluminium boilers which can cause problems. What's the best way to check that?


Best way is not to worry about it, its more of a non issue than issue in general use, and in fact the older boiler has advantages.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

You've got a good price on it. Next step is installation of PID controller.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 21, 2017)

From someone with experience of doing what you have just done, though mine is only 11 years old, but like yours had been stored for a length of time. I'd recommend that the first thing you do is give it a descale, both the wand and the group head. I also heated mine part way through to help encourage the chemical reaction of dissolving the calcium carbonate deposits. Then I'd run a cafiza back flush to make sure group head is clean, and that your three way solenoid is clear and functioning in all three direction.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

If you are buying an old classic I would really encourage you to get comfy taking it apart. That's the only way you will see the condition of the alu boiler and be able to effectively remove all scale.

The time honored whole latte love video is your friend:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 21, 2017)

DaveP said:


> There are lots of mods....
> 
> But there are 2 that I highly recommend you do 1st.
> 
> ...


I've done the steam wand change, but the steam thermostat, is that worth doing on a later machine, as in 2006 build date?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> s that worth doing on a later machine, as in 2006 build date?


Yes. the extra 10 degrees makes a lot of difference with the new wand.


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Yes. the extra 10 degrees makes a lot of difference with the new wand.


Is this the upgraded steam thermostat? https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/gb/Gaggia-Steam-Temperature-Thermostat-145C-M4---DM1288/m-2575.aspx

Thanks again


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

No....

Its this one









https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Classic-Boiler-Thermostat-155C---DM1288/m-3101.aspx


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

So it arrived today and it all works nicely! It needs a bit of a descale and clean. I looked at the insides and everything looks good as new! It's a little golder than i thought but nice!

the person selling said she wasn't sure if the steam wand was working. It wasn't at first but i used the last of my descaler and it's working fine now.

I've ordered the upgraded steam wand and will get the new valve soon. I've also ordered some cafiza and some more descaler to properly clean it up / backflush it.

Can i use a rubber backflush disc as it looks like one came with it?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

paullamey said:


> Can i use a rubber backflush disc as it looks like one came with it?


Great!

Yes, you can use it (inserted in the single basket)


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Great!
> 
> Yes, you can use it (inserted in the single basket)


Actually I noticed the rubber thing has a small hole in the middle so I'm guessing that won't work?!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks nice


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> Actually I noticed the rubber thing has a small hole in the middle


get the proper blank basket from the same place as the steam stat, its cheap.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

paullamey said:


> Actually I noticed the rubber thing has a small hole in the middle so I'm guessing that won't work?!


for quick emergency you can tape the hole and try, otherwise a proper blind basket is the way to go as mentioned


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

So i ran half a tank of desclaer through it last night - i might have left it a bit long in there (over an hour) before flushing it out as i had to run out the house in short notice.

When i ran the next tank of clean water through, the water was quite a dark browny colour at first but cleared out I just wanted to check that was OK? It's all running clear after running a couple of tanks through.

I'm going to backflush it when i get the backflush stuff tomorrow. Is there anything I need to look out for when trying to clean out an old machine, water-wise?

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

paullamey said:


> Actually I noticed the rubber thing has a small hole in the middle so I'm guessing that won't work?!


Thats the crema pin,,,to be used in conjuntion with the pressurised basket.

Make sure you have an un pressurised basket and use that.

Ditch the pressurised unless you're using pre ground


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks - i've got an unpressurised basket and am using freshly ground through an Iberital. Pretty excited about finally being able to use some proper finely ground beans!


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Sorry again looking for a bit more help. I managed to clean the shower head which was really dirty and explains the brown water coming off. However when i run clean water through it takes a while to get non cloudy water. I'm worried that I left the descaler in for too long (around 90 minutes) the first time.

It now takes a few cups of water to get clear water. Wlil that eventually clear up as the old machine gets cleaner? Any thoughts / advice would be great.

Once clear it made the best shot i've ever tasted but hope I haven't done anything stupid!

thanks


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Sounds like it needs a big long flush....without burning out the pump.

I can't remember the duty cycle for the Ulka pumps, but you can't let them run for minutes without a break.

Scale will settle to the bottom of the boiler, and water enters at the bottom of the boiler, however the water outlet to the group head is at the top of the boiler. It means that the water stirs all the junk up, gets some of it out, but not all of it., hence the need to flush a lot, with on-off pulses to keep stirring it all up.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I think the duty cycle was 1 minute on 30 seconds off


----------



## paullamey (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks both. So if I do a few on-off pulses and run some more tanks through then it should start coming through cleaner?

Also - i was thinking of doing another de-scale as when i did it I only use the last bit of a sachet. I've ordered some more caly puff which I have now. Is it bad to descale so soon after? I just figure it might need another as it's so old.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Guess it should be ok to do another round if there is a lot of scale.


----------

